
People who like embarrassing or angering others find social media more addictive - pseudolus
https://www.fastcompany.com/90530068/people-who-like-embarrassing-or-angering-others-find-social-media-more-addictive-study-says
======
reanimus
> A fascinating study of 472 university students

That is... not a representative sample

~~~
jjk166
Unfortunately most of what we know of human psychology is really just what we
know of university student psychology.

